# Female Space Marines



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I came across some female space marines that I thought you should really see. These are just fantastic!




























I've seen other but these are, in my opionion, the best to datek:


----------



## Hudson (Jun 3, 2008)

look cool who makes them?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

i like them, however I didn't think you could get female space marines.


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Cool! They kinda look like SPARTAN-IIs to me though. Kinda skinny compared to the kettle-esque chest plates that SMs cart around.

-Dirge


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

As they wouldn't be legal at a GW because they're not made by GW, it's a moot point. With your mates, playing a game of 'power-armoured future troopers against sci-fi orcs using the 40k ruleset', for instance, what's the problem?

Or even as I like to do, 'Rogue Trooper and some friends versus the Daleks'.

EDIT: sorry, Dirge, that was a reply to Lord Sinkoran...

:mixin it up cyclops:


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

uh, orc, then any converts useing non GW models, or anything of that sort, wouldnt be legal either, how many people in the world play with converted models?

if you want to convert or scratch build female space marines, you will be allowed to use them at "most" tournaments even aslong as the person running the tournament is not being a total douche. and last I checked, those just look like either scratch built, or modded space marines to be female space marines. hence they would be fine


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

If you really wanted to, you could make a DIY chapter of female Marines by using the Marine codex and Battle Sisters models...


Oh and I may be wrong, but I think that Katie is a female space marine. Runs around the block in power armour shooting the locals and then hides it in the closet behind the clothes when company comes over. :grin:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

they are something different!

and also, perfectly legal i would think. its a marine, just the wrong gender.


----------



## da big boss (May 1, 2008)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> i like them, however I didn't think you could get female space marines.


yup ther body structer cant take the enhansments


----------



## Pseudo (Nov 5, 2007)

Those are some really awesome looking models, but they don't look particularily Space Marine-ish. I had to look at them for a good while to realise they are actually wearing power armor and not generic futuristic armor (it's the shoulder pads - they look cool, but they're not Space Marine).



da big boss said:


> yup ther body structer cant take the enhansments


Really? I always assumed it was because the Geneseed that's implanted into all Space Marines is genetically derived from the Primarches (who in turn were clones of the Emperor, thus all being male). Geneseed is just genetically incompatible with the female chromosome (or, you need a Y chromosome).


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

KrythosMJarenkai said:


> uh, orc, then any converts useing non GW models, or anything of that sort, wouldnt be legal either, how many people in the world play with converted models?
> 
> if you want to convert or scratch build female space marines, you will be allowed to use them at "most" tournaments even aslong as the person running the tournament is not being a total douche....


Really? Last time I checked, GW were pretty hot about non-GW minis. 'Conversions' are allowed, _if they are converted GW minis_. There are rules about what percentage must be GW. So, really, using non-GW minis _isn't_ legal. As for 'being a douche' (choice turn of phrase there, really choice), well, take that up with GW.



KrythosMJarenkai said:


> ... and last I checked, those just look like either scratch built, or modded space marines to be female space marines. hence they would be fine


Really? Well, don't know about the top one, but the bottom one is called "Libby in power armour" and is a commercially produced model. You could no more use it in a GW than any other commercially-produced, non-GW model.

:no, really cyclops:


----------



## Dirge Eterna (Apr 30, 2007)

Do you really think that anyone would care if you used a non-GW mini? Where I go, the GW manager and his staff could care less. Do they examine all the minis at Tournament? _Every one?_

Basically, you could just say that it's a sculpt, and unless the GW employee has intimate knowledge of obscure models, he/she would probably just shrug and walk away.

Plus, unless your opponent is completely and utterly lost to the game, I don't think they would care about non-GW pieces, as long as they are clearly defined before the game.

-Dirge


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Jeez I wish people would read before criticising.



Red Orc said:


> As they wouldn't be legal at a GW because they're not made by GW, it's a moot point. With your mates, playing a game of 'power-armoured future troopers against sci-fi orcs using the 40k ruleset', for instance, what's the problem?
> 
> Or even as I like to do, 'Rogue Trooper and some friends versus the Daleks'.
> 
> ...


Does anyone think I *approve* of the anally retentive attitude of GW? I'm glad that not all GW staff are arses, I really am. But as I know of people who've been told they can't use their armies, or parts of them, because the minis 'weren't GW' when in fact they were just _really old_ then yes, I think it would be a problem in many places. Not all it seems, thank whatever power you like that Dirge's staff are sensible.

As for the rest, yes GW does set rules about percentages for conversion; I know what one of those minis is, and I'm not exactly clued up on 'obscure minis', a picture of that mini is not hard to find on the web, in fact I sent DW the link about 9 hours ago; and, lastly, I wasn't against the idea of female marines, I was responding to LS saying that you couldn't get female marines, to say, basically, who the hell cares what GW say?

Is everbody clear what my position is now? Good.

:getting just a little peeved now cyclops:


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

Pseudo said:


> Geneseed is just genetically incompatible with the female chromosome (or, you need a Y chromosome).


Just the Y chromosome needed? Transsexual marines? Wow, I never thought I'd find a reason for female marines rather than just denying the possibility...


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeesh... let's all just chill... it's not a big deal either way. 



thomas2 said:


> Just the Y chromosome needed? Transsexual marines? Wow, I never thought I'd find a reason for female marines rather than just denying the possibility...


Female is XX, male is XY. Games Workshop never got into why Space Marines are only men, probably because getting into a long-winded explanation of why it doesn't work with women has a really good possibility of reeking of closet sexism, and has an only marginally smaller possibility of making someone wonder what kind of pervert Rick Priestly is. 

Look at it like this. Space Marines have all sorts of fun chemical cocktails pumped into them to make them super beefy to the point where even the most steroid-fuelled muscle-man would be like...woah. If you've ever seen a woman on those kind of steriods... I think the general consensus would be an Ork is a more attractive prospect at that point. So, super-pumped-up moustachio chicks in power armour probably pretty rightly never made it into the fluff, because let's face it... that probably wouldn't sell.

Either way, Space Marines are all dudes. If you need nuns in space wearing power armour, which is what a female Space Marine would essentially be... there's the Adepta Sororitas. They're just missing the chemical cocktails that the Space Marines are pumped full of. 


On converted models. The only people who are anal retentive about Games Workshop product on the table are people at Grand Tournament type things. Most normal people don't care. My Orc army for WHFB is led by non-GW models (although they're the Avatars of War models that are made to go with the GW Orcs...) and tournament organizers don't care. In fact, they usually are pretty impressed that I bothered getting them in the first place. 

One of the things on my back burner is the Green Army Men Imperial Guard regiment. I wholly intend to buy three bags of Green Army Men at the dollar store and put them on round bases, paint 'em, and play an Imperial Guard infantry army with them. It'd be largely as a joke, but the point is, if it looks like it's a painted miniature, it's probably fair game unless somebody's got a huge stick up their ass.

All that being said, -technically- Red Orc is right-- there is a percentage requirement about how much non-GW material can be on a converted model for a GW-run tournament. It's really really low-- you can use like a single small bit, basically. Green stuff and other sculpted things, even if it's not "Games Workshop Green Stuff" is considered GW product, because there's absolutely no way to verify whether it's GW's green stuff or not-- it's all the same once it's out of the package. It's their game, their product, and their business... so it's sort of fair game for them to decide what can and can't be used.


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

Its just a case of female bodies are unsuitable for the entire transformation, a female marine is not possible they would die before even recieving the gene seed. It all comes down to the muscle and bone enhancement drugs even a large proportion of male subjects die in surgery.


----------



## KrythosMJarenkai (Jun 16, 2008)

they could still be the amazons of legend if someone really wanted to make warrior chicks (aside from the nuns in power armor) 

And my Local GW, the old manager was a total... anus, lets leave it at that, and to play there atall on their "40k" night you had to be fully painted models with atleast 3 colours on the model and it had to be like 50% GW parts.

basically I am thinking of making female space marine chapter (not witch hunters) and ill just use a bunch of GW shoulders and maybe the shin and forearms from the GW models, and mod the rest (green stuff or such) to make the body look more female and put long hair on all the models with no facial hair, and see how many GW's give me a problem about that. lol


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Those look nice.......

But are you sure they arent just sisters of battle?


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

OK: the second one is called "Libby in power amour" and is produced by a company called Hasslefree Miniatures, its website is http://www.hasslefreeminiatures.co.uk/index.php and there are pictures of the mini at http://www.hasslefreeminiatures.co.uk/gallery.php?photo_id=585&gallery_id=41 which is a gallery of painted versions.

In short, still don't know about the first one, but "no, they're not Sisters of Battle".

:it's almost like they don't believe you cyclops:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm not saying they *are* Sister models, but Sisters of Battle heads on Space Marine bodies (with Green Stuff modifications) look superb.


----------



## Beaky (Dec 15, 2006)

You do actually get female space marines, they're called the Sisters of Battle-if you read alot, you will find out that part of becoming space marine requires male hormones, but Sisters of Battle become 'space marines' in a different way


----------



## 1k-termie (May 31, 2008)

Where can I get those models (the ones in te pictures)? I would love a couple of those!


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Railguns are fun said:


> You do actually get female space marines, they're called the Sisters of Battle-if you read alot, you will find out that part of becoming space marine requires male hormones, but Sisters of Battle become 'space marines' in a different way



Sisters of battle aren't space marines. They are just normal humans in a 3+ Armour that doesn't have as many features as space marines...as humans would not be able to carry such a weight.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

Maybe the lost primarchs are chicky babes and thats why no one knows about them!


----------



## Ferrus_Manus (Apr 21, 2008)

HEHEHEH.... THIS BABES REALLY ROCKS.... BTW, I remember one ancient article (fluff ?!) for these ladies-at-arms, this thing supposedly was fit to the Most Ancient and Most Funniest Edition of Warhammer 40K, a.k.a. Rogue Trader. If you want, I may post this article...


----------



## PieMan (May 1, 2008)

they look pretty different from space marines but they still look cool


----------



## The Thunder Ravens (Jul 7, 2008)

the lost primarch thing was a rout i'm considering going down with my space marines coz as i've said in other posts i have some female space marines in my army. whether you see it as a cool modelling opportunity or some good material for background, female space marines are possible, I mean the whole 40k system is reliant on suspension of belief if its possible to rip a hole through reality to travel light years in a matter of weeks then, the way i see it, gene seed implantation could be performed upon women the only limit is your imagination. although one guy at my local gw did call me a pervert for having female marines in my army ( i forget my exact response but it was somethin' along the lines of $*%k you d!%$ head needless to say i didn't and still won't play morons like that) i've put the photo's of my female marine captain in the photo gallery so you can take a look, i'll post some more female marines when they're finished (will be a while i'm waiting on parts and busy with work:<)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I can definitely remember reading somewhere that only males genes are usable with space marine implants. I can't give a definite source yet but I think it was in the creation of a space marine article on the GW website.... no guarantees though... I think it goes against fluff but with the amount of unfluffy army lists out there I woudn't have a problem playing someone with female marines. If they're done well then respect...


----------

